# Marine Radio Deals



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*We have some solid deals on Marine Radios - please see the links below for details!*
Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White - Universal Mania Inc.
Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White

Site Price *$99.00*

Uniden Solara D UM380BK - Class D DSC Marine Radio - Black - Universal Mania Inc.
Uniden Solara D UM380BK - Class D DSC Marine Radio - Black

Site Price *$99.00*

Uniden UM415 VHF Marine Radio Fixed Mount Class D - Black - 25 Watt UM415BK - Universal Mania Inc.
Uniden UM415 VHF Marine Radio Fixed Mount Class D - Black - 25 Watt UM415BK

Site Price *$109.00*

*Feel Free to call, PM, or email if you have any further questions*

Thanks


James Metz


Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*4th of July*

The 4th of July is coming and I am sure many of you will be heading out on the water so make sure we are getting you what you need! Continue to PM, email, and call as we are fighting to find inventory at lower prices we can ensure you benefit from. Thanks again for all of your support! 

Remember be safe and enjoy the fact that we still live in the greatest country in the world!!!!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *We have some solid deals on Marine Radios - please see the links below for details!*
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White - Universal Mania Inc.
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White
> 
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Sale*

We are currently getting in new stock of all the major brands of gear you all are looking for! As always guys PM, call, or email me what you need and I will get you the best possible price I can. 

With the upcoming Holiday and great weather make sure you are safe out there !
*Marin Radios*


As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> *We have some solid deals on Marine Radios - please see the links below for details!*
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White - Universal Mania Inc.
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White
> 
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*We still have HOT DEALS*

*We still have HOT DEALS
*
Call me, PM, or email what item you are interested in and I will work the best possible deal for you

It’s that easy!

Bigger deals on Bundles or multiple item orders!

As always thanks for being a great crowd to work with and thanks for your continued support!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> *We have some solid deals on Marine Radios - please see the links below for details!*
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White - Universal Mania Inc.
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White
> 
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Summer Deals*

*Summer Deals*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback – 

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items 

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> *We have some solid deals on Marine Radios - please see the links below for details!*
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White - Universal Mania Inc.
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White
> 
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Labor Day Weekend!*

Labor Day Weekend!

I hope everyone is going to enjoy the long holiday weekend as it is the last of the summer - get out there and fish and enjoy the outdoors - If you get time take a look through the site and let us know if you need anything - our prices are still the lowest and we will be happy to work with you on any discounts we can offer on the item of your needs - Thanks again guys and enjoy the last long weekend of summer!
www.universalmania.com


Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> *We have some solid deals on Marine Radios - please see the links below for details!*
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White - Universal Mania Inc.
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White
> 
> ...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are you located???


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*!!End of Summer!!*

*!!End of Summer!!*

We just want to take the time to thank everyone for their continued support *THANK YOU!!!!!* and please continue to call, email, and PM for deals - our site prices have been reduced and we are working additional deals on the items you need! 
Also great prices on Garmin Hunting Gear for you guys switching sports now!
http://www.universalmania.com/dog-tracking-collars-1/
We are buying product daily in quantity to save you money so let us know what you are looking for 

*FREE STANDARD SHIPPING 
NO TAX*

James Metz
Sales Associate
Universal Mania Inc.
www.UniversalMania.com
www.UniversalMania.net

T: 866.903.0852 EXT: 706
F: 910.568.3515





Universal Mania said:


> *We have some solid deals on Marine Radios - please see the links below for details!*
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White - Universal Mania Inc.
> Uniden Solara D UM380 - Class D DSC Marine Radio - White
> 
> ...


----------

